# Question about Worldbridge



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Hello all, 

Can Worldbridge help speed up an EEA Family Permit application?? Originally I had assumed they could NOT. On their website I read:

"Priority service

Available at the UK Border Agency in New York. This service is only available to applicants based in the United States.

Priority service applications will be placed at the front of the queue once received by the UK Border Agency in New York, to commence processing ahead of other visa applications

Cost: $150 USD for each visa application.

This service is available for all visa categories with the exception of settlement visa applications. A separate settlement priority service is listed below. *EEA Family Permit applicants are not required to purchase priority services. EEA Family Permit applications are considered priority, free of any additional charge, in line with the UK Entry Clearance Guidance*."

But now I'm wondering if I misunderstood as I have seen others on other websites say that they were applying for an EEA FP and DID use Worldbridge's priority service. 

I have already sent my application online and am now waiting for my biometrics appointment on Tuesday (at which point I will mail all of my supporting documents, etc). Is it too late for me to purchase the priority service if it would in fact help?? (I'm assuming no, but wondering exactly how much I should be kicking myself right now). 

Thanks!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Oleander77 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can Worldbridge help speed up an EEA Family Permit application?? On their website I read:
> 
> ...


If you have already sent your packet, yes, it is too late to use the WB priority service-which you don't need any way per WB's statement. 

Always go with what is on the official sites. As for statements made on other forums, well, all I can say is I've been reading here for a long time and have never seen anyone say they've paid WB a priority service fee for the EEA FP visa.

ETA: Whoops-if you have not actually sent your physical app and supporting docs, you could use the priority service IF you were applying for a visa that can use the priority service. Your visa doesn't need one, per the website. 

Priority service for non EEA visas is a different process, and requires a long list of steps for the applicant to follow before mailing off the hard copies to the UKBA.


----------



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you very much for your response!!

Just out of curiosity, why would someone use the World Bridge service at all for an EEA FP if it can't speed up the process? I think I might be confused about what World Bridge actually does!


----------



## kisekae (May 10, 2012)

I'm not sure how it works with your visa, but I just applied for a Marriage Visa last Thursday and I was able to purchase the Priority Service at my biometrics appointment. I would suggest asking them at that point, since they didn't bring it up to me, I had to specifically request it.


----------



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion, I appreciate it. 

Had you signed up with World Bridge prior to your appointment and simply added on the priority service or did you do all of it at your appointment? I have turned in my online application yet, but haven't had my bio appointment yet (or mailed in my documents, obviously).


----------



## kisekae (May 10, 2012)

Oleander77 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion, I appreciate it.
> 
> Had you signed up with World Bridge prior to your appointment and simply added on the priority service or did you do all of it at your appointment? I have turned in my online application yet, but haven't had my bio appointment yet (or mailed in my documents, obviously).


I had submitted my online application and also paid in full online a few days prior to my biometrics appointment. At my appointment I handed in a printed version of my application, my passport, and a photo as well as additionally paying for the cost of shipping my supporting evidence and the priority service.


----------



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

kisekae said:


> I had submitted my online application and also paid in full online a few days prior to my biometrics appointment. At my appointment I handed in a printed version of my application, my passport, and a photo as well as additionally paying for the cost of shipping my supporting evidence and the priority service.


Ah okay. Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## kisekae (May 10, 2012)

Not a problem! 

Like I said, I don't know if it will be the same for you, but that was my experience. Good luck!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

WorldBridge works differently depending on the country the applicant is in, and what type of visa the applicant is applying for. 

The OP is applying for an EEA FP from her home in the USA (important distinctions, stay with me) and in her original post says she is confused because WB states on their site that EEA FP applicants in the USA don't need (or have access to through their site) a paid priority status because UKBA already prioritises EEA FP applications.

Oleander is in the US. Oleander is applying for the EEA FP. Oleander doesn't need paid priority packaging, nor is it offered for her type of visa anyway according to her first post.

Ok, now, Kisekae is in Canada applying for a spouse visa (important distinction, stay with me), and WB works a bit differently there (and in other countries). It acts as a hub centre-applicants go to their location for biometrics and to turn in their hard copies, and in some countries as a retrieval point for passports and docs. 

So Oleander in the US, and Kisekae in Canada are applying for two very different visas and the WB services are likewise different. *I've simplified it considerable* (I love bullet lists!), *but that's the gist of it.*

I read a really interesting and informative description of what and who WorldBridge is on several websites yesterday, it is amazing to think of how many visa applications all over the world they help get to to the proper processing office!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I read a really interesting and informative description of what and who WorldBridge is on several websites yesterday, it is amazing to think of how many visa applications all over the world they help get to to the proper processing office!


Now you know who get a cut of the sky-high visa fees you pay, except for EEA permit which is free (no doubt cross-subsidised by other visa applicants so that WB don't lose out)!

You are right in pointing out how differently WB (a trading name of CSC) - and the other commercial partner is VFS Global - work in different parts of the world. They work under a contract from UKBA and local situations dictate what sort of services they are contracted to provide. Also the standrad of service you get from a global company seems to differ considerably from country to country. I have heard about some very poor practice in certain (third-world) countries.

UK Border Agency | Commercial partners


----------



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you AnAmericanInScotland and Joppa for all of the great info here!!


----------

